# Loz's journal - Electro



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey all, I'm new here and loving the forum. I have just purchased a Betta fish not too long ago for my son, he has called him Electro! He's an awesome blue/purple colour and I've just fallen in love with this little fish! 

It was one of those "the fish chooses you" moments at the pet shop, I was looking for a goldfish and there were none left at the store (who runs out of goldfish? fate?) so I decided to go buy some goldfish food and instead saw this beautiful fish in his own tank swimming over to see me and I knew he was ours. :-D

Anyway, long story short.. after reading this forum about how to care for Electro (his tail looks a bit shredded hence the google searching) I'm quite angry with the pet shop and the advice they gave me on how to care for him. They told me he was a cold water fish and only needed one pellet of food a day. They did give me the right food. I also have heaps of plastic plants in my tank which may be responsible for the tail shredding.

Arggh, my poor fish! Anyway I'm going to up his feeding to one pellet twice a day and get him some bloodworms, and I've ordered a water heater online for him. It gets quite cold here, not sure how he's surviving! I'll eventually try and get a better water filter so there's less current in his tank. I'm totally fascinated with the idea of creating him a live plant tank.. there are some beautiful ones out there!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Electro sounds like a cute little guy, and I'm glad you've done your research for his care! I'm sure he'll give you and your son lots of fun adventures!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Electro sounds like a cute little guy, and I'm glad you've done your research for his care! I'm sure he'll give you and your son lots of fun adventures!


Thanks Betta :-D yeah he is cute, even with missing fins... poor fish! About to order some live plants online for his tank. Will post pics soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could even up his feeding to 2 pellets twice a day.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes I have done this over the past week, and he does look a bit healthier for it. I've also replaced his plastic plants with a real one.. I've bought aquarium sand and planted it in that but I'm wondering if that is enough? I think I might need some real dirt under the sand for nutrients for the plants? Is that right or will plants grow okay in sand?

I asked the guy at the pet store and he said yes but I really don't trust their answers anymore and this kid looked about 15. I bought a ammonia test kit but they told me I don't need to get any other kits apart from that... would that be a fair statement or should I buy a few more kits for nitrate and nitrite and ph etc? 

I would eventually like to get a bigger aquarium for the lounge room if I can successfully manage this aquarium. I've always loved aquariums in other people's houses but didn't think I could manage taking care of one! Apparently small aquariums are harder than larger ones?

Anyway big learning curve but I'm really enjoying it. Have a few more plants coming in the mail and a heater so hopefully Electro will pick up once his water is the right temperature.

He loves hiding in his new plant, making it worth the effort watching him hide in there and popping his head in and out.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Which plants do you have?
The sand should be okay, if your plants do need extra nutrients, you could always
get tabs or liquid fertilizer. 

You need an ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate test kit. 
A lot of people here (including me) use the API master freshwater testkit. (it has ammonia, nitrite, ph, hardness, nitrate, etc)
Liquid test kits are always more reliable. 

How big is the aquarium he is currently in?


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=051

It is this plant, quite well grown already.

The tank I worked out holds around 10 litres of water, so it's almost a 3 gallon tank. 

I was definitely thinking what the pet shop lady said didn't sound right compared to what I had read and I thought there would have to be a test kit that tested everything, she tried to sell me one of each kit which would have been over $120 worth of kits so I just got the one for now. I'll google and find that kit you mentioned and order one. Thanks!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

If the plant is growing well already, (without soil, fertilizers, etc) you should be fine with the sand you have now. 

a 3 gallon tank is perfectly fine for a betta, but he'd definitely appreciate more space. 

Glad to hear you're really into taking proper care of your betta!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

I just put the plant in yesterday so my main goal is to keep it alive!! If it starts to wilt I'll get some fertiliser for it.

Yes I think I will definitely upgrade his tank in the future... once I learn the basics! Thanks for the help, definitely appreciated!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oooh ok.
Do you have any lighting for the plant?


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Yes I do have a light but it's one I bought at K-mart, will have to invest in a decent one.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

It's a nice looking tank, love the simplicity. 
The light may or may not be enough for the plant, depending on the watts (?)
and that may be the reason it doesn't flourish, not the substrate.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

I think it's just a 12w globe... so yes, I will probably need to upgrade that too.

I do have some more plants coming.. a sword one I'll put to the side and some smaller ones (not sure of the name) to put in the foreground. I had trouble getting the plant to stay in the sand so used the rock to help make it stay put. I'll also get a black background for it I think and if it's not too much I'd love some moss growing over the rock one day.. but it might not need it.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay so update on Electro, my new heater arrived today and it's huge.. way too big for the tank so I am off shopping for a new tank. There's a place that sells them second hand so I'm going to go try and get a good quality tank there. I also need a decent light asap as the plant is beginning to wilt so the current light is definitely not cutting it.

I'm bidding on one for $10 on e-bay so lets hope that 1. I win it and 2. my plant survives until it gets here.

According to my new thermometer (spelling?) my tank is definitely too cold. There's a testing kit on e-bay for $30 as well so I'll get one of those next. Is it just me or is fishkeeping an expensive hobby? lol

Once I get the set up right it should be relatively inexpensive. Bloodworm treats are on my shopping list too once everything is set up.

I have new plants coming in the mail soon so I'll have to get cracking. My advice to anyone going to buy a fish.. please do your research first, don't just buy one and shove them in a tank and expect all to be great. 

Also, curious thought.. I have no idea if my betta is male or female. Anyone know how to tell the difference?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Post a pic, lots of people here will be able to identify.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

I just googled some information and he's more than likely a male, plus he does flare so pretty sure he is.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, glad to hear you figured it out


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9521886598/

Electro's new tank!! Warming up as we speak... it has to be double the size of his old tank, I have no idea how many litres/gallons it is yet. Got to be at least 20 litres. I definitely added 50% new water. Electro will love his new space! Poor guy is in the plastic bag as I'm warming the water, hopefully that will mean less shock for him. I really don't know how he is surviving all this.

So the tank looks pretty bare now, I put in a little tunnel at the back for him to hide in. He normally hides behind the rock but it will be a little close to the heater now and I don't want him stuck! The water temperature is currently at 64 degrees, bit chilly for him but unfortunately that's what he has been living in. :-( Luckily I found this forum. I'm heating it to 79 degrees now, and may take it up to 82 degrees next week.

When I was looking at the second hand fish tanks I told the lady it was for a betta fighting fish and she told me all about how they can live in these little small tanks because they used to live in puddles etc... was at least able to tell her nooo they need big tanks and are tropical. I felt so smart, but really you guys all are. 

Next stop e-bay for a light and a full testing kit. Then I guess it will be some fertiliser for the plant!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh, that's a lovely looking tank! Your betta will be so happy!
I'm glad you're taking such great care of your fishy


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Actually Mars you are right.. I've just released him from the bag and the tank has just hit 71 degrees well Electro has perked up and is swimming actively all over the tank, I've never seen him this active! Hopefully the water testing will come back and show the tank water is okay (I at least know it has no ammonia) I just cannot believe the difference in this fish! Hopefully now his fins will grow back.

And I don't kill the plant.. hehe. Need to learn about these plants next.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Least it won't be so bare when the plants come!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay, plants! Excited for you.

71F is warmer than what he was in before, so he must be loving the warmer temperature. Just wait till it gets to 78F+! His fins will grow back in no time.

Btw, are you putting cold water in the tank? You can just put 78F conditioned water from the tap. You don't have to get cold water, then wait for it to heat up!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah was just using cold water, as it was all cold anyway!! But I'll definately remember that for next time! Should hit 79 by the time I get home and I really hope the fins grow back soon too!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, next time just add 78F water! You don't have to wait at all. And, I'm guessing you're doing 50% water changes per week? Just add the same temperature water back in. Adding cold water might give him shock, even if it is diluted. 

Let us know what the temperature is when you get back.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Was sitting at a beautiful 79 when I got home and Electro looks very happy indeed, very active. I bumped it up to regulate at 82 F already. I think you were right about the extra space.. he seems to be just swimming happily today, like he's doing it cos he can!

Looking forward to the next step forward and doing plants and lights! Just hope the testing part shows everything is ok.

Yes I am doing 50% water change every week, I've put it in in my diary to remind me every Friday is water change day. Was pretty gross when I changed the water today, even though it looked clean you could tell it was gunky, probably from the plant more than anything. I can see why you need a 50% change anyway.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad to hear the temperature is good. He definitely is appreciating his extra space! 
Can't wait to watch your tank develop with plants. I love planted tanks 
Keep up with the good work


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Mar.. and thanks for all the helpfulness! Tank is now at 82 F  A day spent on it but success!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahah no problem! When I started fish keeping, I also used cold water and had to wait hours for it to heat up. 
Did you take any pics of your betta?


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Not any up close!! You can kind of see him in the tank.. but he's too disfigured to show off yet *cries* when he heals I will post some!! 

I checked out your fish and tanks.. wow. The blue marble one (avatar) is just amazing. x


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol oh gosh, those aquariums are so bad looking there xD 
Forgot to update them! 
But thanks! 
Marine's my pride and joy  Love him lots! 
I posted some pics i Just took in my journal if you want to take a look! He's changed so much.

Dw Loz! No one here is gonna judge him! We all understand you're taking good care of him and his disfigurements aren't your fault


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

I actually did see the photos on your journal x 

So I lost out on the aquarium light on e-bay at the last second by .1c if you can believe that!! arghhh. I was late in and my phone wouldn't refresh fast enough so I was outbid. A $100 light for $30 too... I'm a wee bit disappointed. (understatement) so am still in need of a light. :-( Although with the water temperature up the plant seems to be thriving again, it's nice and green. Awesome.

I've also ordered a testing kit which should hopefully arrive Monday so I'll be able to test the water properly soon. I also bought some medication to treat fin rot. I'm thinking it might be fin rot now so I might set up a small hospital tank to treat Electro. Will probably come in handy having him out of the tank while the new plants arrive anyway. See what happens in the next week or so.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yah first plant arrived.. a swordplant. Exciting. They also sent a free gift of algae fish food sinkers or something, nice but I don't think I can use them?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

yAY!
I have algae sinkers, they're for my snails on occasion. 
Glad to hear your plant arrived, healthy?


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep! Just one leaf was a bit brown so I cut it off. Looks good in the tank.  I had to shove it partly under the rock though to keep it from floating away!! Need some more rocks for the tank next time I'm at the beach..


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Pictures xD

Make sure to sanitize the rocks before slipping them in!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll take some pics on Friday as I'm going to have to buy some more sand, the plants keep floating away on me but I noticed that if I heaped up a bit more sand they would stay put. The first plant is not looking good, so I'm back to e-bay to get a light today. I have a feeling this plant might not make it through my learning process but lets hope I can pull it together in time.

I got my testing kit today and tested my water and it's all good.. yay. PH is 7.4-7.6 I tested using a low PH and high PH and got 7.6 for the high and 7.4 for the low so I'd say the water is 7.6. From what I've read that's cool for a betta?

Anyway.. water conditions.. check. (And I did feel a little like a scientist this morning with all the test tubes haha) Not looking forward to yet another whole tank empty on Friday though. Will still only do a 50% water change but I have to sort out this plant thing. I'm half thinking of putting Electro in the other tank to treat him for fin rot (just in case) while all this is happening. I have another rock.. that I will sterilise.. and put that in as well. I'm thinking if I'm doing a trip to the pet store anyway to get sand I might get another sword plant, those things are COOL in the tank. I love the look of them. 

So this is an expensive hobby? Sure feels like it at the moment!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

PS Having said that.. I'd be lying if I said I haven't been eyeing off those big tanks on e-bay. I can definitely see a second (larger) tank in my fishkeeping future.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

PPS As an extra note.. even the kids have commented on how much more Electro swims these days. He is a lot happier.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

That's great! I'm happy to hear Electro's doing well.
7.6 is fine for a betta, I'd recommend not tampering with the pH 
because the betta was most likely born and raised in similar water, so
he's probably adjusted to it.

I hope your plants survive!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks! Just spent the entire day (arghh) re-doing the substrate for the plants. There's another thread that tells you how to do it so I followed her instructions, kept filling and re-filling the tank to clean it and settle the substrate and it worked well... tank is still a bit cloudy but that will settle. She suggests doing twice weekly 50% changes while the plants settle and I've really noticed how murky the water has been so that's probably good advice so I'll do a half water change on Friday. Some dirt is still floating to the surface but water changes will take care of that. Will take a photo when the water clears up a bit but it's looking great! I got another sword plant and a floating plant for the surface, got the light hooked up so from here on in I'm hoping it's just maintaining the water and trimming plants! (wishful thinking probably)

I walked past the tank a minute ago and some of the plants have floated away on me, gah.. will have to fix that again but it's looking pretty darn good. Even if I say so myself.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh and I noticed Electro's tail is starting to fuse together, like the gaps have joined each other so I'm thinking it's new tail growth! Go Electro!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

There is a photo of Electro in my aquarium album now  Ignore the tail *cries* I am working on fixing him. It looks a bit murky still. The light also stopped working so I have to take it back tomorrow, so it's very dark.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

The tank loosk really good!
I can't see any photos of Electro though|!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll take some fresh images this afternoon after I get the light sorted out and try and take a better photo of him. You can't see a lot of his blues in that photo.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Just started Electro on bettafix.. not sure exactly how many gallons he is in so I just estimated on the lower side and treated him for that. I just HOPE I don't kill him. He's needing a water change so I'll do that tomorrow regardless, as it really needs it. Wish me luck.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Good luck! I think you should be fine. I've used Melafix on Merlin before, and I went with a lower dosage as well and his fins healed up nicely. Right now I'm just using Stress Coat, and though it seems to be taking longer, they are healing quite nicely (plus I don't have to put Dragoon in a 1 gallon or vice versa if I were to add Melafix).


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome.. I have noticed today that Electro's back fin has started fusing back together and it looks more prominent now. I had heart failure after I first dosed the tank as I went back to check on him and he was swimming around crazy and I thought, "oh no! I've poisoned him!" Then I realised he was just happy to see me. Phew!

He's due for a 50% water change today so after that I'll give him another dose. I worked out by measuring my tank that it's a 10 gallon so I did give him a teaspoon too much yesterday but he's doing fine. 

At least now I know how much water I have in my tank.

:-D


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

After doing half a water change I realised that using Bettafix with the new plants just wasn't going to work. The water was an awful brown colour and the plants were wilting. Sigh.. had to do another complete 100% water change for the plants sake and moved Electro out into a hospital tank and I am treating him there. I can definitely see much better fin growth today so the bettafix is working well for him. I only have one filter so I'm just going to filter the planted tank during the night and Electro's during the day until the week is up. Annoying situation but we are progressing forward to Electro being healthy in a healthy environment. The plants are doing well under the new light. I bought Electro some bloodworms yesterday and we fed him a small amount last night and he loved them! Has entertained himself most the night hunting around for more... will definitely give him some more tonight. They smell though... wow!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Unfortunately today Electro has moved on to the bigger aquarium in heaven :-( gutted to say the very least, I do think it was the stress of two moves and the bettafix. I wouldn't use it again for fin rot. Electro was doing well up until today. Unfortunately I did notice a white spot under him this morning but couldn't work out if he had been like that before or not, I considered stopping the treatment but didn't want to move him again as he'd gone through two moves in two days. I should have got him out of there.

Ultimately I lay the blame on the Pet shop for telling me he was like a goldfish and that was all the care advice given. I'm going to keep working on his planted tank and keep testing the water and start looking for a new fish for my son.

:-( He was so close to making it too.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about Electro  S.I.P.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks bettalover... we are going to get another betta though. I'm going to get the tank all sorted and cycled and then we'll go hunting for another one. Apparently there is a show in September and they are selling bettas from breeders so I may go along to that and get one from there. That will give the tank lots of time as well.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

That sounds like a good plan, especially if you can talk to the breeders, there'd be a lot of useful information at a show like that!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Plus amazing bettas to see too! I've seen a few pics and they are amazing.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't forget those! Sounds like it'll be loads of fun, and it also sounds like you've got time to prepare as well!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep, more time to get use to water testing and all that jazz. There is some good news anyway.. my plants have new growth on them. Yay. Miss seeing Electro's happy face in the morning but I'm reminding myself that there's a new fish in my future, hopefully more than one if I get good at this.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay so I've been checking out the "where to buy a cool betta near me" situation and I keep getting directed to this Betta show, apparently it is going to have some of the best bettas ever shown in Australia AND they will all need to be auctioned off. Going to have to get my thinking cap on and make a plan to get myself there I think! The timing works out well as we are away earlier that week so getting a betta after our holidays would be good timing... I wouldn't have to worry about getting someone to feed it during the week.

Meanwhile checking out my tank it appears green looking.. arghhh. I'll do some water testing on it today and maybe a water change. I'm going to put some food in there for ammonia and try and suss out whether this tank has fully cycled or not. I've learnt so much about cycling a tank the last few days researching, I think I am getting a clearer understanding of it all. Tricky thing is the plants are newly planted and the water is so gunky. It does look like it's thinking about algae growth, I turned the light off. Last thing I want is that... I think I've been leaving the light on too long during the day as well. :roll:


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Not having a fun day! I decided to do a small water change but seeing the water I took out was murky brown (algae I'm guessing, seeing as the fish hasn't been in the tank creating ammonia) I ended up doing a 90% water change.

I tested the water beforehand and it had o.50 ammonia so the fish food pellet I left overnight was obviously responsible for that... after my water change I'm sure it's back to zero now so cycling officially starts.. now.

I got zero nitrites and zero nitrates so I'm back at day one. I did read you shouldn't clean out your filter in tap water, so any good bacteria I did have is long gone. I put three pellets of food in the tank and will test again for ammonia tomorrow. It's impossible to get anything apart from cloudy ammonia down here so I'm going the fish food route to cycling. I'm guessing it's going to be long and messy. Ah well, at least I am fishless so I can't kill anything except plants.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh and to add to my woes, I forgot to turn off the heater before emptying the tank. So, the glass cracked and I'm out a heater. 

I will not give up!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your tank.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Dramaqueen but it is getting much better now.  New heater and a few new plants and I'm just about to cycle it again and it should be all uphill from here.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay so fishless cycling with no ammonia just wasn't going to happen, I could only get the ammonia up to 1pp using fish food so I decided impatiently to cycle the tank with fish. I went and got 4 corys as I read up on them and they are compatible with Bettas. So I spent the day getting the ammonia out of the tank and it is now housed by these little guys.

They are different... they wouldn't move for half an hour when I got them home but they are now happily swimming about. I put some sinking algae food in for them after reading up on what they eat and they haven't touched them yet. I'll be pulling them out tonight if they don't start eating them (the food that is!). The pet shop lady said you don't need to feed them as they just eat algae but as I don't trust the pet shop people anymore I've been reading up on their diet and they eat bloodworms.. yay.. I have heaps of them in the freezer. I'll get some shrimp pellets soon. Hopefully they'll eat the algae food I put in anyway. I'll check the ammonia readings morning and night, this tank will cycle so I'm going to have to watch it like a hawk.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok just did testing on my water

Ammonia - slightly green but mostly yellow so somewhere between 0-0.25ppm 
PH 8.8 which is weird as it's normally 7.6 or so, so not sure what is going on there but from my understanding you shouldn't mess with ph levels so I'll see what happens with this, I did just do a few water changes so that could be it
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0

Was harder than I thought to get the ammonia down, hopefully I can cycle this tank okay with fish in.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Corys are doing awesome.. they didn't eat the bloodworms at first but once I was out of sight they devoured them all. Yay, they are eating! Will have to find them some sort of food source.. I don't think they like the algae pellets I have. There's one pellet in the tank at the moment, I'll see if it's still there in the morning.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

The corys aren't really eating the algae pellets... they are getting smaller but I'm not sure if they are dissolving or slowing being sucked away! LOL

Just water tested and ammonia is .25ppm so going to do a water change and then feed them some bloodworms. They are awesome fish to watch, so glad I got them!!

The ph is down to an acceptable level today too. 7.4.. phew.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Corys are doing amazing now... they are so much fun to feed! I got them some shrimp pellets and algae wafers which they are devouring. I'm not exactly sure how much to feed them, I gave them bloodworms this morning and 4 algae pellets. They ate all the bloodworms and the pellets are almost gone. I just put in three shrimp pellets and one algae pellet and I think that's all I'll give them for the rest of the day. I do want them eating the algae off the plants too! Fun fish anyway. 

The cycling is going well, I found a chart online that lists the days and where each measurement should be at and I'm finding it's following that exactly. It's great as I can see the ammonia will start to spike soon and when the nitrite should start to come in. It's saving me money on testing anyway as I'm just testing the ph every second day and ammonia waiting for the spike. It was up to .5ppm today which is good so I did a 50% water change this morning and I'll test the levels again tonight. The corys look happy as can be anyway. Once again the LFS gave me bad advice and told me they only eat algae and scraps but I'm finding these guys eat a fair bit, so they would have starved not being fed. Probably explains the dead half eaten one in the fish tank at the store...

Anyway found some bettas at another pet store today.. so excited about that. I'll go in and get one when the tank is cycled.  They had some pretty ones too, nothing fancy but some nice blue ones!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh.. and we also picked up a baby budgie today. Marty McFly. So excited about him too, starting to feel like I live in a zoo!


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

So my tank is coming along much better now, have gone fully planted. Had to take the corys back to the pet shop as I was going away and the tank still hadn't cycled properly.

Soon after, it cycled and then I replaced the substrate and added more appropriate plants. Once I get it cycled again, it's fish shopping time.  I'll be getting a betta, and pygmy corys.

I actually had to change the substrate as the plants started to die off and they just weren't getting the nutrients they needed to thrive. I've taken out the sand and put in eco-complete. I'm also getting fertiliser and co2 soon.


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)




----------

